# ما الفرق بين التصميم الصناعى والهندسة الصناعية



## shrshr471 (20 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
القسم جامد جدااااااااا
بجد انا من عشاق العلم ده
بس انا مش فى الهندسة الصناعية
انا فى قسم التصميم الصناعى 
فى كلية الفنون التطبيقية
فى مصر
جامعة حلوان
طب يا ترا
ايه الفرق بين المصمم الصناعى
والمهنس الصناعى
بما ان مفيش هنا غالبا مصممين صناعيين تانى غيرى
اسمحولى اتكلم انا باسم التصمم الصناعى
انا هقولكم بندرس ايه بالظبت
ويا ريت كل المهندسين الصناعيين يقولوا هم بيدرسوا ايه عموما 
وبيشتغلوا ايه وفين لما بيتخلجوا
دعوة عامة للنقاش والحوار ليستفيد كل مننا من علم الاخر
احنا فى التصميم الصناعى 
بندرس الاتى 
مادة تصميم نماذج وتنفيذ نماذج
دول مادتين هشرحهم مع بعض لانهم متعلقتين ببعض
بنعمل ايه فى المادتين دول
فى اول الدراسة 
بنتعلم اذاى تقلد نموذج لحاجة 
يعنى مثلا
تفكيك لعبة اطفال او اى منتج صناعى
وبنعمل واحد زيه
بنفس التصميم
ممممم
بعد كدة بنتعلم اذاى نطور فيه
يعنى بنشوف عيوبه والحاجات اللى ممكن تتعالج فيه
وبنصلحها ونصمم نموذج معدل
بعد كدة بقى فى المراحل المتطورة بنقوم بصناعة احنا النماذج
ايه الفايدة طب من المادة دى فى الشغل؟
طيب 
الجزأ الاول
انا كشركة زى فريش مثل
وفى شركة منافسة زى يونيفرسال
دلوقتى يونيفرسال نزلت سخان جديد مثلا
بيعمل بطاقة جديدة او بتكنلوجيا جديدة 
مش موجود فى السوق خااااااااالص
هى بس اللى منزلاه
طبعا هى كدة محترة التصنيع يعنى كل نصيب السوق ليها
اعمل ايه
؟؟؟
التصيم الصناعى بقى
نجيب السخان ده
نفككه 
نعرف فيه ايه
وايه التكنلوجيا الحديثة فيه
ونعمل تعديل عليه
ونحسنه
وننزله فى السوق بمواصفات احسن
وبسعر اققل
بحيث حتى لو شركة يونيفرسال نزلت السعر بتاعها تخسر
طبعا ده غير الدور اللى بنقوم بيه باننا بنصمم اصلا المنتجات الصناعية من الاول 
طبعا لامنتجات الصناعية كتييير
مثلا الاجهزة المنزلية زى التلاجات الساخانات البوتجازات 
طبعا العربيات 
:1:
غالبا اى منتج صناعى ممكن ندرسه وبعدين نبدا فى تصميمه وتعديله وتحسينه
طيب التنفيذ ايه بقى 
طبعا بندرس الخامات
واذاى نختار الخامة المناسبة اللى توفرلى اداء ومقاومة وتحمل اجهادات ميكانيكية مناسبة
اذاى نختار الخامة اللى تناسب التصميم بتاعنا من حيث التشكيل وكدة
ايه هى الخامة المناسبة للنماذج بتاعتى حسب نوع النموذج
انا مش هعرف اشرح بالتفصيل انا بختصر بس عشان الموضوع طويل جدا انا عارف بطول عليكم بس حبيت اعرفكم احنا بندرس ايه
طيب 
من المواد المؤثرة عندنا
مادة او علم الارجنومكس
علم الارجنومكس ده علم لوحده
اذاى استفاد من الانسان واخليه يدينى اقصى طاقة عنده
؟؟؟
ده هدف كل صاحب مصنع
اذاى اخلى منتجى مريح جدا وكل الناس بترتاحله
ده هدف كل صاحب مصنع
طيب ايه وظيفة الارجنومكس بنتعلم ايه
اذاى اقدر اوفر الراحة التامة للعمال واالعملاء
؟
طيب العلم ده بادا اذاى
بدأ فى الرب العالمية
اذاى انى اقدر استغل الجنود بتعتى اقصى واسوأ استغلال
بعدن بعد الحرب بقى بداوا يطبقوه على العمال عشان يستفادوا بانتاج اكتر
وبعدين بداوا يطبقوه فى المنتجات
مش هتكلم على الجزا الخاص بالعمال
عشان انا مدرستوش
بس هقول عليه باختصار فى الاخر
طيب اذاى اصمم منتج معدل ارجنوميكيا
هقول امثلة على طول عشان اسهل عليكم
مثلا
انا بصمم سكينة دلوقتى
ايه الفرق بين السكينة اللى ام خمسة جنيه والسينة ام مية جنيه؟
اكيد مش المصنع 
لا
الراحة فى الاستخدام
طيب برضو مثال عشان نفهم
ونا بصمم السكينة لازم اعرف مين هيستعملها
راجل وللا ست
فى مطبخ وللا مطعم
هيتقطع بيها ايه خضار وللا لحمة وللا عيش 
كل حاجة من دول بتأثر فى التصميم
ايد الراجل غير اي الست غير ايد الطفل
طبعا ده بيخلينا ندرس تشريح خارجى وبندرس انثوبوميترى
او علم ابعاد جسم الانسان
اذاى اعمل سكينة تحميلى صوابعى
ونا رايح وونا راجع متتزحلقش منى 
حاجات كتير يعنى مفيش داعى ادخل فى تفاصيل انا اصلا هنزل موضوع عن علم الارجنومكس ده لوحده
اذاى مثلا اما اعمل كرسى لمطعم زى شبراوى
انا مش عايز العميل يعد كتير مش بيدفعلى فلوس عشان يعد انا عايزه ياكل ويمشى
بعمله كرسى مش مريح عشان ياكل ويمشى 
طبعا غير مطعم مشهور بدفعله اد كدة عشان اعد فيه 
لازم اريح الزبون ده بينفعنى يعنى
كرسى العربية بتاع السواق
لازم يكون تصميمه مختلف حتى لو ملاحظناش
بس فى العربيات النضيفة لازم التصميم يختلف من الداخل
عشان السواق مينامش منى فى الطريق
حاجات كتير وامثلة كتير هقولها بعدين
طيب مادة كمان اسمها الجودة
لازم اعرف ايه هى مواصفات الجودة اللى لازم اطابقها
بل بنوصل لبعض الاحيان اننا بنعمل احنا مواصفات للمنتج بتاعنا لأننا اللى اول ناس بتعمله احنا اللى بنعمل مواصفاته
وفى مادة اساليب تشطيب وتجميع
لازم اعرف هشطب منتجى بانهى خامة 
واذاى هعمله
وهجمعه اذاى
والتجميعات اللى فيه دى هستخدمها اذاى ؟؟؟؟
ده كله بنتعلمه
بالتفصيل
طيب فاضل مادة من اهم المواااااااااد عندنا 
وهى اساليب العرض والاخراج
اذاى هصمم منتجى ؟
لازم بعمل اسكتشات ليه
زى دى كدة





لازم عشان اورى منتجى وفكرتى للمدير اوصلهاله بطريقة يفهمها هو مش زىىعشان يفهمنى باللام لازم يتترجم الكلام ده
طيب ادى دور وهو ترجمة الافكار لاسكتشات
طيب ايه تانى
بعد ما المنتج اتعمل بقى
اذاى هوصله للناس
طبعا انا اللى بعمله العلبة بتاعته بمقاسات معينة طبعا عشان متهردرش فى الكارتون او اى خامة تغليف
طيب انا الىل بعمل تصميم الغلاف والاعلانات بتاعته
انا اللى بعمل اللوجو بتاعى وبعرف احطه فين
على فكرة فى منتجات بتخلى الناس تشتريها بس
عشان العلبة بتاعتها شكلها حلو وتصميمها متميز
ده اخراج لعربية بى ام بس الموديل مش من تصميمى انا اللى مصمم البوستر بس




بصوا فى حاجات كتيييييييير عن التصميم الصناعى مش هقدر اوصفهالكم لانى لسة طالب
ومتشوق لمعرفة المزيد من العلم ومعرفة المزيد عن الهندسة الصناعية 
باختصار
شعارى فى الحياة
التصميم الصناعى لحياة افضل
و

industrial design redesign your life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWJL0ah9WfQ
دى صورة بوستر اللعبة اللى فى الفديو ده يا رييييييت تشوفوه




يا ريت بقى اللى عنده شغل ليا بعد مخلص دراسة يقولى
ههههههههه
انا اسف لو طولت عليكم بس يا رب كلنا نستفاد من بعض هنا 
(ارجو التثبيت)
​*


----------



## shrshr471 (11 يوليو 2009)

هو ليه كل الناس بتنفض لمواضيعى 
هو مواضيعى شفافة يعنى محدش شايفها
اربعين مشاهدة ومفيش ولا رد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صناعي1 (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح، و هناك الكثير من الأمور المشتركة، و هناك العديد من نقاط التشارك و الالتقاء بين التصميم الصناعي و الهندسة الصناعية مثل هندسة العوامل البشرية Ergonomics و تصميم المنتجات و في هذا الموضوع يدرس الطالب دورة حياة المنتج و عملية تطوير المنتج و ادارتها بشكل فعال.

و لي طلب عندك ان تكتب بالفصحى.


----------



## shrshr471 (13 يوليو 2009)

حاضر من عنيا
هكتب الموضوع
بالفصحى
وابعته لحضرتك فى تكست
وعدلى الموضوع انت عشان انا مش معايا صلاحية انى اعدل فيه


----------



## HARBAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جيد وجديد
كنت أتمنى أن يكون مكتوب بالعربية الفصحى حتى أفهمه جيدا
أنا منذ فترة أبحث عن مصمم صناعي لمصنعي في جدة والمتخصص في صناعة العبوات الكرتونية والخشبية المتنوعة ولم أجد من هو متخصص في هذا المجال المهم جدا للصناعة .


----------



## نووور2003 (22 مارس 2010)

كلامك مزبوت يا شرشر بس فعلا تصميم صناعي احسن قسم من وجه نظري بحمد ربنا اني فيه


----------

